# SPencer Lake 4/07/08



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

A couple of more baitfish I caught at Spencer Lake today. The big one was 3 1/2#. Caught them in my cast net on the same throw. Unfortunately, I didn't get any shad. Fished with chicken liver till about 9:30pm and caught one little dink channel.


----------

